# .......



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

.............


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

Dang that is crazy. I will steer clear of them.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

Michael Kahn, the owner of the company started Redington sold it and started Albright. I dont know what you think about Redington but my experience is you get what you pay for. The rods and reels are made in Korea and the quality of the materials is poor.

Good luck with their "No questions asked warranty". :?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*.....................*

................................


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

I will agree. Redington's quality has improved over the past few years since the purchase by Sage. They make some very good products regardless of the price. That being said, the Rise reel is nothing special. It is no different than a Pflueger Trion, Orvis Battenkill mid arbor, the Fly Shop L2, Borger Lightouch, Cabelas RLS, and GLoomis Venture are all nearly identical internally. The only real differences are the porting and machining on the frame and spool.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

With out a doubt your right I was comparing the Rise to Albright reels sorry for the confusion. 
Going to pick me up either a Ross Evolution or a Lamson Velocity tonight .. early X-Mas gift to my self


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*



sinergy said:


> With out a doubt your right I was comparing the Rise to Albright reels sorry for the confusion.
> Going to pick me up either a Ross Evolution or a Lamson Velocity tonight .. early X-Mas gift to my self


go with the Velocity you wont be disappointed ....


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

I would go with the Evolution. They are on sale right now and I have had a MUCH better track record with the Evos that the Lamsons. I've owned them both and the Velocity has let me down on more than one occasion.


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

Ross Evo or lamson Velocity are both Killer Reels. I have both and have no preference. You cant go wrong with either. Both drags are sealed and bomb proof.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*



wovenstonefly said:


> Ross Evo or lamson Velocity are both Killer Reels. I have both and have no preference. You cant go wrong with either. Both drags are sealed and bomb proof.


By killer to you mean frames and spools that bend very easily and drag assemblies that completely seize up on you?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*

I have a couple of older Lamsons- mid 90's--------- still running smooth as silk and they have been abused. I have no hands on knowledge of anything newer


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Albright Reels = Junk*



flyguy7 said:


> wovenstonefly said:
> 
> 
> > Ross Evo or lamson Velocity are both Killer Reels. I have both and have no preference. You cant go wrong with either. Both drags are sealed and bomb proof.
> ...


 Not at all. I havent had any problems at all with either of them. The Lamson has been used for Steelhead, Silvers, And kings. It doesn't see a ton of action. around 10-15 days a year. some of those steelhead days are **** cold and really put your gear to the test. The Ross is on a trout rod and sees a lot more action but I honestly Have not had any problems with either.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*.....................*

.................................


----------

